# Split Jaw lift out bridge connectors



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

I have built a liftout section for my railway and I recently saw an advertisement for Split Jaw connectors that allow lift out section to be removed and installed with ease.

They look like normal Split Jaw connectors but have a spring loaded ball bearing that holds the track in place

I was wondering if anybody could give me a lead to where I could find these connectors

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Here you go 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Split+Jaw


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have both the split jaw and the Hillman ones. The Hillman ones are better, you should look into those too. 

The small spring loaded ball bearing on the split jaw does not have enough travel nor force, so while the theory is good, the practice is that it's either too loose to hold the rail in place or so tight that you cannot remove the track. 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Batsco (I sure wish we actually used names),

I've purchased Split-Jaw Products from Linby Station in Georgia. Good guy, but a little slow in delivery because of drop shipping. Depending on where you are located, it might be less of a hassle to order direct from Split-Jaw in Oregon.


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank You all for the help 

I have contacted Hillman and they have given me a price that is good. 

Taking Greg's advice I will most likely go with them.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the slit jaw and have had good luck with them. Once ajusted they work very well and have the right tension to hold in place and also to easily remove them. Later RJD


----------

